# I wouldn't pay to see this (Malmsteen related)



## Emperoff (Jan 22, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PbAyahF_tfg

That's a SLOPPY AS HELL performance... what a shame.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 22, 2007)

Like Simon from American Idol would say...."that was pathetic".

What a joke.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 22, 2007)

What a douche bag.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

I could only take about a minute of it. That tone =


----------



## Carrion (Jan 22, 2007)

It's no fair, he didn't get his Big Mac before he played. Everybody knows Malmsteen needs his Big Mac!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 22, 2007)

Shannon said:


> I could only take about a minute of it. That tone =



I stopped after he missed like, 5 notes in a row and you could actually HEAR the pick slipping out of his fingers....there's a point where it's just too much...and that idiot left that point FAR behind a LONG time ago.


----------



## Carrion (Jan 22, 2007)

Pulling the Batio was pretty fucking lame too.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2007)

I don eat donuts!!!!


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW. That was bad. 

He needs to go back to the woodshed for a while

lower the gain ALOT!!!! Single coils and high gain do NOT mix!!!!

Stop with the throwing the guitar around and shit. And that kick thing is retarded!


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 22, 2007)

outta tune too


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jan 22, 2007)

Please, please, please tell me that that's one of those petrucci overdub type things.

I got better tone that that from my squier strat+amp the first day i got it.  

Not to mention i missed less notes.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh man, what happened?


----------



## Wiz (Jan 22, 2007)

He probably had a few (too many) gin-tonics before that.


----------



## Carrion (Jan 22, 2007)

Pauly said:


> I don eat donuts!!!!



  I own those DvDs.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Stop with the throwing the guitar around and shit. And that kick thing is retarded!



He's been doing the same moves for 20 years now...
You've hit the bottom of the barrel once you've become this cheap copy of yourself. He never renewed himself.
He should have retired instead of slowly fading away like this before our eyes.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 22, 2007)

Guy's !!!!! , malmsteen SUCKS MAJOR DONKY BALLS  lol

He was good back in the 80's and that's it poor self absorbed sweedish asshole!!!! go back to the BAROCK & ROLL ERA . ))))


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wiz said:


> He probably had a few (too many) gin-tonics before that.



And that's different from any other time?



His actions on stage make me severely question his sobriety during pretty much any performance.


----------



## StevieHimself (Jan 22, 2007)

I must say, that was truly disgraceful. Usually he is dead-perfect with his intonation but now he's into being a parody of himself. Shame.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow. 

 Horrible.


----------



## Nik (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I've seen Yngwie live and he's a fairly tight player. I was expecting this to be a bad performance *relatively speaking*, but boy was I wrong. This really does sound so bad that it almost sounds like one of those fake overdubbed videos. I could shred cleaner than that, and I suck.

Seriously I'm in shock right now  That part at 4:29...

Also, I don't get why Fender would upload such a shameful video. It's not exactly doing a good job making their product look good.

EDIT: I just noticed that there's Derek Sherinian on keys in that vid


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 22, 2007)

Wiz said:


> He probably had a few (too many) gin-tonics before that.



That's gotta be it. I saw him in concert last year, and yeah he way overplayed everything and did his silly stage moves ad nauseum, but he was darn near note-perfect. Nothing at all like this.

Of course, it would help if his guitar was in tune.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2007)

WHAT. THE FUCK. HAPPENED?



Nik, you really said it all. I can't add shit to that. Wow, I'm kinda sad.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

That was horrible. He must've been completely drunk or something.  I think Nik said it well. I've seen lots of live Yngwie performances and, bad for him, is thousands of times better than that.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeez... you guys are harsh. Admittedly, his attitude doesn't really foster a lot of empathy. Still, there's a gigantic difference between this performance and his other ones and that is that he's running through Fender amps, not Marshalls. I also wonder if we're hearing some kind of direct signal or something. Sounds weird. But I swear it's the Fender amps.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Jeez... you guys are harsh. Admittedly, his attitude doesn't really foster a lot of empathy. Still, there's a gigantic difference between this performance and his other ones and that is that he's running through Fender amps, not Marshalls. I also wonder if we're hearing some kind of direct signal or something. Sounds weird. But I swear it's the Fender amps.



It may be in part the amps....but that was also some shitty playing.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Jan 23, 2007)

That was pretty damn boring


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 23, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> It may be in part the amps....but that was also some shitty playing.



Give anyone a crappy tone and then ask them to perform at that level and I guarantee that you'll hear some mistakes. If it were me playing, I would have refused to play using anything but my usual amp setup. 

His playing is great. He hits a couple bum notes, which I've never head him do before, further underscoring what a great player he is. 

I still think that it's an exciting performance.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey, if Yngwie is hitting the wrong notes I don't feel too bad for doing it myself anymore


----------



## skinhead (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah man, i saw that shit on the Fender new things. It's disgusting, Malmsteen has to stop drinking. But it's a hero to me, i like a lot is music.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 23, 2007)

That was honestly the worst shit I have ever heard played on guitar. I've heard kids on youtube play 100 times better than that and they still sucked. I hear that this guy used to be pretty damn good? I find that hard to believe. I may get flamed for that but hey if anyone has any videos of him when he was good I would seriously like to check them out because I am curious to see how he played when he was considered good.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK0rvReE-4c

There ya go.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvxPui7s4so
Here's another supreme one.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> That was honestly the worst shit I have ever heard played on guitar. I've heard kids on youtube play 100 times better than that and they still sucked. I hear that this guy used to be pretty damn good? I find that hard to believe. I may get flamed for that but hey if anyone has any videos of him when he was good I would seriously like to check them out because I am curious to see how he played when he was considered good.



He's still very good. I must assume that he was drunk or something.

Here's a very old live performance of my favorite song by him (from probably around 1985 or so, I'm guessing): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TaLQ0hZUpU (the song doesn't really start until about 1:45 in)

Here's a song of his from G3 in 2004 (which proves he STILL can play): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NEMSqovpSo (I have the DVD this is off of. He plays pretty well).


----------



## b3n (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw him in 2005 and he shredded his ass off...talk about an off night.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 23, 2007)

That sounded like a cat scratching on a window. :/


----------



## Tymon (Jan 23, 2007)

Man wow, I always disliked Yngwie but this is just... wow

sloppyness, intonation, timing...


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 23, 2007)

everything in that video sounded bad, the drums was just horrible and I dont recall hearing the bass.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like he's using those crappy fender HM heads. He probably didn't warm up before hand either.


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 23, 2007)

In his defense I saw him about 3 years ago in the G3 tour and his was awesome there. 

I saw him at the old Grand Ole Opry stage.... 3rd row.... Man that was a fucking kick ass show... anyways maybe he was tired... I know the older I get the more sometimes I just don't care... but meh like I said before he was still outta tune!!


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvxPui7s4so
> Here's another supreme one.



That song is crazy. I thought Brian May could do some delay work, and then I checked this out.

I remember when I first saw Yngwie open for AC/DC. I was just floored. But, as usual, he got booed because he had thrown his guitar about 30 feet in the air and missed the catch. wtf? Forget the 30 minutes of mind-blowing technicality and showmanship, he sucks. Weird. And this was before anyone had read any of his interviews. Ha! Go figure.  

Now I will also admit after seeing the Fender video, I was like, "What the hell is up with this?" His tone is so noisy and un-Yngwie.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 23, 2007)

hahaha wow


----------



## ElKedao (Jan 23, 2007)

The Duff beer does devastations...


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Jan 23, 2007)

My bets on:
- not his usual setup (well, maybe off the stage.. we'll never know)
- recorded with a bad mic

There was some erroneous playing as well though.. maybe just not warming up well enough?


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2007)

"Know what time it is? *looks at watch* Woah! Time to Rock!"

That was pretty terrible. Yngwie's still a great player, but man - this is the worst I've ever seen out of him. He has to be drunk - he's doing like every gay rockstar move in the book (like kicking the pick into the audience) and he didn't do any of that nonsense any of the 3 times I've seen him play.


----------



## ElKedao (Jan 23, 2007)

Wiggywiggler said:


> My bets on:
> - not his usual setup (well, maybe off the stage.. we'll never know)
> - recorded with a bad mic
> 
> There was some erroneous playing as well though.. maybe just not warming up well enough?





...and a double noise gate...


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> "Know what time it is? *looks at watch* Woah! Time to Rock!"
> 
> That was pretty terrible. Yngwie's still a great player, but man - this is the worst I've ever seen out of him. He has to be drunk - he's doing like every gay rockstar move in the book (like kicking the pick into the audience) and he didn't do any of that nonsense any of the 3 times I've seen him play.



Terrible? Mayhaps, but try making cheese cake without the cheese


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh that was horrible, He was playing sloppy for sure but that amp did him no justice at all, even the things that appeared to be playing correctly sounded muddeled and indistinct because of that tone. Ive seen yngwie many times and his playing is usually tighter then his bad 80's pants.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> "Know what time it is? *looks at watch* Woah! Time to Rock!"



 That was truly pathetic.
Maybe the next step for him is to do some stand-up comedy.

As far as people go saying "maybe this is not his set-up" i'm going so what?
That doesn't excuse the sloppy playing at all. Ok, i agree it doesn't help at all.
But still,take the most talented player and plug him into a 10watt gorilla amp and he's still gonna sound "great" and not sloppy.

I mean, take that guy we had a thread about 2 weeks ago:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20398

The guy is playing trough a 30 watt Roland cube!
Is that an excuse for great or sloppy playing? No. The guy just nails the notes and that's it. And sadly, Mr Imsogreat is doing quite the contrary in this video.

For a long time, he was my favorite player. Now, he's just become pathetic, still hooked into 1983, fat, arrogant and drunk on top of that. How sad.... 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2007)

FWIW I tend to play better through my own rig as well.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> That was honestly the worst shit I have ever heard played on guitar. I've heard kids on youtube play 100 times better than that and they still sucked. I hear that this guy used to be pretty damn good? I find that hard to believe. I may get flamed for that but hey if anyone has any videos of him when he was good I would seriously like to check them out because I am curious to see how he played when he was considered good.



Ok, I watched the first half of this video, and I have to ask if we've seen the same video. 

Sure, this is about the worst I've seen from me. But worse than all the really bad closet shredders on YouTube (as I assume you're not talking about the handful of good ones)? Please. I'm not even a Yngwie fan, but Yngwie on a bad night still blows the pants off most guys at the top of their game. 

I honestly think the worst part of this video is the drumming - it's tough to tell because all I can hear is a very muted snare drum, but the drummer is eiither hitting some odd accents that make sense against the kick and hi-hat, or he's having a hell of a time keeping time. If I blocked out the drumming and started following just Yngwie's playing, then yeah, I've heard better from him, but he really wasn't doing too badly. 

The tone straight-up blows. Whoever joked about getting better tone from your Squier starter kit - note that this was the "Fender Frontline 2007" show. You gotta wonder if he WAS playing through a Frontline amp, because really it sounds just about as gainy and grainy as you'd expect from one. That's also probably why Yngwie was having trouble - he's used to like a third of that gain. I'd have trouble playing that much, too.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> The guy is playing trough a 30 watt Roland cube!
> Is that an excuse for great or sloppy playing? No. The guy just nails the notes and that's it. And sadly, Mr Imsogreat is doing quite the contrary in this video.



To be fair, the Roland Cube 30 is probably the best "modeling amp" I've ever played (not counting the Tech-21 Trademark 30 of course, which is an altogether different beast). I was very impressed with it when I plugged into it, and had no trouble dialing up tones I was comfortable with. 

Meanwhile, Yngwie, a guy who's used too cranked up marshalls to the point of compression and partial saturation, with an OD out front for a bit of drive, hit with singlecoil pickups (a VERY low gain setup), is playing through a fizzy, grainy, solid-state sounding setup with WAY too much gain. I seriously doubt he dialed in that amp to his own tastes, because it's night-and-day different from what he's used to. 

Do you play differently when you plug into something that's totally alien to you? Of course you do. The response is completely different. I'm not saying he didn't sound sloppy anyway, but I'm saying at least a small part of that is from a radically different setup.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr Playstopause, "not his usual rig"- comments, from my behalf, at least, tried to explain the crap tone. The mistakes in the playing are his own fault, not the equipment on stage.


----------



## ElKedao (Jan 23, 2007)

Obviously he forgot the basic rig...


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

^




Drew said:


> Do you play differently when you plug into something that's totally alien to you? Of course you do. The response is completely different. I'm not saying he didn't sound sloppy anyway, but I'm saying at least a small part of that is from a radically different setup.



I know and i agree because that's what i said : it doesn't help at all.
But between this and saying he's sloppy because it's not his rig, there's a world of difference, right? 



Wiggywiggler said:


> Mr Playstopause, "not his usual rig"- comments, from my behalf, at least, tried to explain the crap tone. The mistakes in the playing are his own fault, not the equipment on stage.



I wan't necessarily refering to what you wrote, dude


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> That was honestly the worst shit I have ever heard played on guitar. I've heard kids on youtube play 100 times better than that and they still sucked. I hear that this guy used to be pretty damn good? I find that hard to believe. I may get flamed for that but hey if anyone has any videos of him when he was good I would seriously like to check them out because I am curious to see how he played when he was considered good.



Check out the dvd "Concerto suite for electric guitar in Ebminor (I think) with the Japanese fill harmonic orchestra"

That, in my opinion, is his most amazing recorded performance.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2007)

ElKedao said:


> Obviously he forgot the basic rig...


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2007)

Pigfaggulating liar. You shredded like a maniacal champ through my rig, and NOBODY uses more gain than I do.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> Pigfaggulating liar. You shredded like a maniacal champ through my rig, and NOBODY uses more gain than I do.



I have never fellated a pig, sir!

Also, I may have shredded my ass off, but I was having a fuck of a time keeping everything sounding clean and staying on top of my muting, and not like the guitar was blowing up under me.


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Give anyone a crappy tone and then ask them to perform at that level and I guarantee that you'll hear some mistakes. If it were me playing, I would have refused to play using anything but my usual amp setup.
> 
> His playing is great. He hits a couple bum notes, which I've never head him do before, further underscoring what a great player he is.
> 
> I still think that it's an exciting performance.



I disagree. A guitarists technique should not depend on his/her set-up. You should be able to play your stuff with clean-tone, distortion, whatever amps and what not. If you are dependent on your amps to play clean, then that means that you are using your set-up to mask your mistakes, and that's not a good way to go.

The other guitarist in my band has godly technique, and I've heard him play the shred licks from DT's "This Dying Soul" with clean tone, distortion, and through all sorts of amps, and he nails them almost every time.

Sure, it doesn't sound as good if you're playing through a shitty amp, but that only excuses your tone; it's no excuse for sloppy playing.

Another thing I find troubling is the ridiculous amount of gain Yngwie was using in that slopfest. Ynwie is known for using fairly little gain, so I dunno what happened. The over-the-top gain was one of the biggest factors contributing to the horrible tone.

Drew - I suppose you watched a different vid  even a non-guitarist would be able to tell what a horrible performance that was. I mean, seriously, it sounds like those overdubbed joke videos


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> I have never fellated a pig, sir!
> 
> Also, I may have shredded my ass off, but I was having a fuck of a time keeping everything sounding clean and staying on top of my muting, and not like the guitar was blowing up under me.



i think he said pig _FAG_ulator, not pig fellator ;p

Nik - agreed, pretty much, its mindblowing to me though, cause i KNOW Yng is SO much better than that.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 23, 2007)

Everybody has bad days. I'm sure all the haters here never make a mistake and have flawless performences.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Nik said:


> Drew - I suppose you watched a different vid  even a non-guitarist would be able to tell what a horrible performance that was. I mean, seriously, it sounds like those overdubbed joke videos



_Could_ a non-guitarist, though? Aside from the complete lack of drums and bass, I think your average guitarist would say something like "I don't know what the fuck is up with this guy and the leather vest and leg kicks, but damn he's fast." 

My point is this entire thread has been shitting on this performance and saying "man, this is the worst thing I've ever seen, this is so horrible, I can't believe it, oh my god, this is so lame," yet how many of us could play this peice better? 

I know I couldn't, and nothing personal, but very few people in this thread, yourself included and quite possibly your other guitarist as well, could either. Which sort of begs the question, why are we slagging off on it so hard?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> Everybody has bad days. I'm sure all the haters here never make a mistake and have flawless performences.



I don't think that's about that.

If you go on stage and do all kind of goofy stuff, then you have to expect to give a bad impression. Imo, if you have a bad night or moment of playing, _stay low profile._ and don't try to act like the god you were 20 years ago repeating those tacky moves.



Drew said:


> why are we slagging off on it so hard?



Because Malmsteen has always been _arrogant._
Would people bitch the same about a bad performance from Satriani? I doubt it.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Nah, he just looks like he's up there screwing around and having a good time. What's so bad about that? 

Nik, I just went back and listened to it again. Both he and the band start off a little too fast (I'm not uber familiar with the original, but it seems like he's taking it 10-20bpm faster than I recall), but they get it under control by the slower section, and he's not too bad after that. He blows a couple notes here and there, but it really sounds to me like most of the trouble with his pick attack he's having is just muting issues stemming from the absurd amount of gain he's using. 

I mean, I'm not saing it's genius by any means - it's a performance with shitty tone where he starts off way too fast and has to recover over the course of the first minute. But he's still up there with a grin on his face goofing around and he does do a fairly good job recovering. 

It's all well and good to say that "a guitarist should be able to play anything with any tone," but realistically, we're talking about a Yngwie signature peice being taken noticeably faster than the original recording. could YOU play this with a clean tone? Could your lead guitarist?

Fuck, I'm not even a huge Yngwie/neoclassical fan, and I'm surprised to find myself defending him, but I think you guys are coming down on him for who he is and for his reputation for coockiness, and not for the actual performance.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I don't think that's about that.
> 
> If you go on stage and do all kind of goofy stuff, then you have to expect to give a bad impression. Imo, if you have a bad night or moment of playing, _stay low profile._ and don't try to act like the god you were 20 years ago repeating those tacky moves.



+1


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> Everybody has bad days. I'm sure all the haters here never make a mistake and have flawless performences.



First of all, just curious as to who you are refer to as a 'hater'?

@ Drew - I see what you're saying, and I take back a part of my statement -- I suppose a tone-deaf non-musician might not necessarily see how bad it is.

That doesn't mean anything though.

And yes, I'm certain that many of us on this forum could play at _that_ level. There are 100s of youtube guitarists that get lots of flak for their technique, and yet their videos still sound better than this. I haven't said anything about his 'cockiness' and 100% of everything I've said is addressing his technique and how that video sounds.

I used to know the first 1-2 minutes of "Far Beyond The Sun" and that's about how sloppily I played it. When I try sweeping, it sounds like this video.

The only thing is that Yngwie's been playing for over 20 years now, and I've been playing for a little over 2 years. Seriously, I suck, but if I had played that solo, I would never want it released to the public. 

I'm not saying I'm better than Yngwie, cause I'm not, and I'll probably never be. I'm just saying that it's astounding for someone who's been playing as long as he, and for someone who has made so many awesome songs, to sound that awful. Yngwie hater? Me? I own almost all of his albums. Yngwie was one of the reasons I picked up guitar in the first place. If anything, it's my appreciation for Yngwie that's leading me to say everything that I say.

As I said in my first post, I expected something bad *relatively speaking.* Thus I was shocked, because that solo is not listenable. I'm sorry, but it sounds awful--horrible intonation, sloppy playing. If you can listen to that entire song and actually enjoy it, all the power to you, but between the ear-cringing intonation, the sloppy alternate-picking, and the buzzed-up trills and sweeps, I just can't listen to more than 30 seconds.

I've seen Yngwie live before and, apart from his accoustic guitar solo which was pretty sloppy, he was pretty much spot-on.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm probably one of the biggest Yng marks on this board. There's no way in HELL I'm a "hater."

I was just really, really surprised at his performance there. I mean, this guy is usually the Maestro - he's KNOWN because of his exceptional technique, and near flawless playing. Something he did NOT exhibit on that video.

Doesn't mean I'm not gonna be a fan anymore, c'mon. It just means he was either druunk, or had an off night, or something. But it's REALLY surprising, I'll say again, coming from him.

Thant's all.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Nik said:


> And yes, I'm certain that many of us on this forum could play at _that_ level. There are 100s of youtube guitarists that get lots of flak for their technique, and yet their videos still sound better than this. I haven't said anything about his 'cockiness' and 100% of everything I've said is addressing his technique and how that video sounds.
> 
> I used to know the first 1-2 minutes of "Far Beyond The Sun" and that's about how sloppily I played it. When I try sweeping, it sounds like this video.



 Post up a clip, then, if you think you can play it at that level. I'm not saying it's even close to a brilliant performance, it's just the "OMG, this is the worst thing ever!" attitude I'm seeing here just doesn't make sense to me. We've all seen a LOT worse than this.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah... but not from the Yngster, Drew. That's all. See post above.



I love the guy. Just shocking.


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Post up a clip, then, if you think you can play it at that level.



If I record something, I'd have to send it to you in private because I'd be embarassed to post a shit-fest like that on the internet  

When you say that you've seen worse... could you please post it? I'm just curious.

As Bob said, I'm hoping this was an off/drunk night. This certainly won't keep me from listening to his music.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey, at least the guy can still fire up passions!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Nik said:


> When you say that you've seen worse... could you please post it? I'm just curious.



Have you HEARD any of my music?  

On youtube, well, I would advise taking this on faith and not following the link below. But, if you insist, don't say I didn't warn you: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF4YdyUeSIk

Also, from a celebrity, I'd say EVH's video of him smoking 16 cigarettes while playing that "Christine" song to demo the new EVH III was worse.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah... but not from the Yngster, Drew. That's all. See post above.



Bob, you forgot, I don't read your posts.  

You're the minority though - most people have been saying that this is absolutely horrible without any such qualifications as "compared to his usual level," rather than "I expected much better from Yngwie" like you're saying. There's a difference. I'm not saying this isn't "that bad" for Yngwie, it's about the worst I've heard from him. I'm just saying that Yngwie on a horrible night is still a hell of a lot better than about 60% of the people posting in this thread are giving him credit for, and that doesn't make sense to me. 

This was bad, but he's no Joey Dahlia, you know? 

EDIT - fuck, a youtube search turned up no Joey Dahlia vids, save for some guy doing a joke country song about him. He'd be the perfect example.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Have you HEARD any of my music?
> 
> On youtube, well, I would advise taking this on faith and not following the link below. But, if you insist, don't say I didn't warn you:
> 
> ...


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> don't say I didn't warn you:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF4YdyUeSIk



Omg


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

See? This Yngster video is a FAR cry from the worst I've ever heard.  

OT - playstopause, is your name "plays to pause" or "play stop pause" with the first P on "pause" dropped? I've been wondering for months.


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Have you HEARD any of my music?
> 
> On youtube, well, I would advise taking this on faith and not following the link below. But, if you insist, don't say I didn't warn you:
> 
> ...



First of all dude, stop putting yourself down--all the stuff I've heard you do kicks ass, and your tecnique is 10000 times cleaner than Yngwie's in that vid. Plus your tone is awesome and with little gain to mask nonexistant mistakes 

Now that I'm done sucking up, I'd like to say that your argument by posting that video is flawed.  

*Yngwie is the most famour shredder in the world--he has been playing for over 20 years!* You can't compare him to a bunch of little kids that have been playing for about a year tops. In fact, I think by posting that video, your post is the one that has been most harsh to Yngwie. The fact that you would say, "Gee, this is worse!" and then post that video is far more insulting to Yngwie's performance in that video than anything I have said


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2007)

Nik said:


> First of all dude, stop putting yourself down--all the stuff I've heard you do kicks ass, and your tecnique is 10000 times cleaner than Yngwie's in that vid. Plus your tone is awesome and with little gain to mask nonexistant mistakes
> 
> Now that I'm done sucking up, I'd like to say that your argument by posting that video is flawed.
> 
> *Yngwie is the most famour shredder in the world--he has been playing for over 20 years!* You can't compare him to a bunch of little kids that have been playing for about a year tops. In fact, I think by posting that video, your post is the one that has been most harsh to Yngwie. The fact that you would say, "Gee, this is worse!" and then post that video is far more insulting to Yngwie's performance in that video than anything I have said



1.) Sod off, you wanker. I won't be sucked up to.  

2.) Yeah, but again most of the people posting in this thread HAVEN'T been qualifying it like that, and yet they're talking about it like it's the worst thing they've ever seen. It's not. I'm surprised even a (probably drunk) yngwie sounded that bad, but given my uber-l337 sweeping chops, I wouldn't be too embarrassed if that vid was me (I can't sweep, or really pick for that matter, for shit). 

Besides, that was just the first really bad video I could find a link to off our site.  Had I had a video of a bedroom shredder trying to play this song, I'd have gone for that.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> OT - playstopause, is your name "plays to pause" or "play stop pause" with the first P on "pause" dropped? I've been wondering for months.



OT :

 (i'm so laughing right now!).
So you finally take the plunge and ask me?

Answer : both!


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's my view on that recording:

1. It was a showcase for industry folks at a trade show, not a public concert. Yngwie was probably deliberately loose and having fun. Not that i'm making excuses for him, but people _didn't_ pay to see him, so it's not like he was cheating the audience out of a proper show. It's probably not the most professional attitude (you wouldn't catch Steve Vai putting on anything but his best possible show, but he seems like the consummate pro) but i think it's only right to look at that performance in the right context.

2. It sounds to me like the audio may have been pulled from the house P.A. mix. Anyone who's ever tried recording anything this way knows that the house P.A. mix may sound good going to the speakers, but it'll sound like crap going to a recording.


----------



## Nik (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> 2.) Yeah, but again most of the people posting in this thread HAVEN'T been qualifying it like that, and yet they're talking about it like it's the worst thing they've ever seen. It's not. I'm surprised even a (probably drunk) yngwie sounded that bad, but given my uber-l337 sweeping chops, I wouldn't be too embarrassed if that vid was me (I can't sweep, or really pick for that matter, for shit).
> 
> Besides, that was just the first really bad video I could find a link to off our site.  Had I had a video of a bedroom shredder trying to play this song, I'd have gone for that.



I don't think anyone said that it's the worst thing they've ever seen  In fact, if you go back and read my posts you can see is that all I say is that it's waaaaaay below Yngwie standarts, but certainly not the worst thing I've ever seen. As you proved by that vid, yes it's possible to dig up young musicians with no experience who play worse, but then that's not saying a whole lot, is it?

And while I'm sure that there are worse bedroom shredders out there, I would say that a lot of bedroom shredders play it at about the same skill as that video. The only difference is that they haven't been playing nearly as long and aren't nearly as famous.

I challenge you, though to post a vid of a bedroom shredder doing a worse job at that song.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 23, 2007)

Yngwie still pwns. Early Yngwie = Godlike.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

MatthewK said:


> Early Yngwie = Godlike.



Of course.
He has his place in guitar Hall-of-fame.

What is sad is to see him go downhill... For the past few years.
He just keeps repeating himself.
Altough this is way different, that's why athletes (in general) retire before public can witness them not being on top of their game.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are two of my favorite parts from the Concerto Suite.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2S2mRY1QeY4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fn6-XqmkKUA

Oh and this one is beautiful as well.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EDhKv4ZVi5k&mode=related&search=


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 23, 2007)

what time is it...

...time to fucking PLAY MOAR NOATZ


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2007)

The concerto Suite is awesome. One of my favorite things ever done on electric guitar.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah I love the concerto suite, he's done a great job on that one  It's hard to believe that he's able of screwing up as much as he did on the video on the first page 
Again, I blame the way too many gin tonics that night or possibly him not practicing hard anymore.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL,,,, I think he played better when he was a fat drunk! It would appear that he was using Fender amps,,, and maybe just maybe it wasn't condusive to his playing? Kind of hard to sit on the fence on this after saying he's played better as a fat drunk,,,,lol.

~A


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 23, 2007)

Man what happened, even the band sucked although I could barely hear over all that fucking noise...man, but I am not surprised. I have an Yngwie/Rising Force CD, and it basically sounds like Yngwie is cutting wood with a chainsaw...as much as I love the dudes playing, he does seem to invite shit by fucking up more often than not...


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jan 23, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Here are two of my favorite parts from the Concerto Suite.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2S2mRY1QeY4
> 
> ...



I would be seriously pissed if i was a professional musician who played in an orchestra, and i had to play that just because some fat asshole is famous and can afford to buy out my orchestra for the night.

The guitar part is cool though.


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 23, 2007)

I watched it again and I think I just shit my pants..........


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2007)

BinaryTox1n said:


> I would be seriously pissed if i was a professional musician who played in an orchestra, and i had to play that just because some fat asshole is famous and can afford to buy out my orchestra for the night.
> 
> The guitar part is cool though.



Well in the DVD he explains how it has been his dream since he was little to be able to do this, and someone extended the offer to him.

He arranged every single part of the entire concert.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 23, 2007)

Jesus people relax  

I've seen yngwie a ton of times - hes never sounded that bad - actually he allways sounds damn good

This is what probably happened:

First off he is playing through shitty Fender amps (He is not using his own rig) 

Second there was probably no sound check 

third he might have been having a really off night - had a few too many cocktails

And lastly the monitors probably suck 

Well enough excuses he really has not been the same since the near-fatal car accident


----------



## Wiz (Jan 23, 2007)

hasn't the car incident been way before the concerto suite? If so I believe he recovered completely since then.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Wiz said:


> hasn't the car incident been way before the concerto suite? If so I believe he recovered completely since then.




Of course it was. It was before the "Odyssey" album.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay I was the one who posted saying this was the worst playing I have ever seen.....what I really meant was this was the worst I have ever seen him play not all music playing in general a few people seemed a little sensitive when I posted that. I watched the other videos yes an incredible fast player just not what I am into I like more feeling instead of just ooh look at me I can play so fast.lol still though definately a good player to learn off of.....although I don't think I could get to that level in 20 years....but I don't care to.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Jan 23, 2007)

that was weak like chinese foreskin


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> Okay I was the one who posted saying this was the worst playing I have ever seen.....what I really meant was this was the worst I have ever seen him play not all music playing in general a few people seemed a little sensitive when I posted that. I watched the other videos yes an incredible fast player just not what I am into I like more feeling instead of just ooh look at me I can play so fast.lol still though definately a good player to learn off of.....although I don't think I could get to that level in 20 years....but I don't care to.



Eh, music is subjective. However I would have to strongly dissagree with the statement that his music has no feeling h


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 23, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Eh, music is subjective. However I would have to strongly dissagree with the statement that his music has no feeling h




well I haven't heard much of his music so I really have no room to talk....but all I have heard so far is just super fast playing but hey, it took me a while to catch on to Steve vai but man once I did now I'm hooked.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

^

I think Malmsteen was more of an influence for older guys like me who grew up listening to him. 'Cause in 1983, i mean, he really was the shit. Next big step in guitar after Eddie Van Halen. Today, this Baroque'n'roll thing isn't as fresh and interesting as it used to be back then... So i get it when people aren't much into him today.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

I think Yngwie has quite a bit of feeling. I think people who say that it's "just super fast playing" focus on his fast runs only and have a twisted sense of what "feeling" is. They don't even both to listen enough to his music.

These are the links I posted on page 4. I think both of these are overflowing with feeling.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NEMSqovpSo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TaLQ0hZUpU (listen to the last 45 seconds and tell me that it doesn't move you. Feeling mania. The whole song really moves me, but the parts with the most "feeling" to me are the last 45 seconds. The classic guitar intro is cool, but can't compare to the climax of the song further on. I recommend Hellbound watches this whole video from beginning to start.)


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Naren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NEMSqovpSo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TaLQ0hZUpU (listen to the last 45 seconds and tell me that it doesn't move you. Feeling mania)





He still goes "Do you know what time is it?" in the beginning of that 1st video.
Man...


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> He still goes "Do you know what time is it?" in the beginning of that 1st video.
> Man...



 His trademark.  But you have to admit the playing is very very clean, well done with good tone. And then there's the whole feeling thing, which I don't think he has any problems with (I think the second video is a better example for feeling, though).


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't contradict you on the playing.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't know just not my cup of tea. Now you take someone like Vai on "tender Surrender" now that's more of the feeling that I am talking about that I've yet to find from Malmsteen.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Give anyone a crappy tone and then ask them to perform at that level and I guarantee that you'll hear some mistakes.



I beg to differ, ever heard of paul gilbert?


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> Don't know just not my cup of tea. Now you take someone like Vai on "tender Surrender" now that's more of the feeling that I am talking about that I've yet to find from Malmsteen.



Picking and choosing what is and isn't "feeling."

"Eh, nah, I don't really like the 'feeling' on 'Tender Surrender.' Now something like John Petrucci's 'Animate Inanimate' - that's more the feeling I'm talkin' about that I've yet to find from Vai."

 Jeez.


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 23, 2007)

Naren said:


> Picking and choosing what is and isn't "feeling."
> 
> "Eh, nah, I don't really like the 'feeling' on 'Tender Surrender.' Now something like John Petrucci's 'Animate Inanimate' - that's more the feeling I'm talkin' about that I've yet to find from Vai."
> 
> Jeez.




eh....it's never ending. I'll just end with this. They are both good in there own individual way....as is Satriani and so on.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> Don't know just not my cup of tea. Now you take someone like Vai on "tender Surrender" now that's more of the feeling that I am talking about that I've yet to find from Malmsteen.



Maybe you just prefer a "blues feel" to a "neo-classical feel".
They're quite different and each have their own color.
To each his own!!!


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jowo-b-gw


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Maybe you just prefer a "blues feel" to a "neo-classical feel".
> They're quite different and each have their own color.
> To each his own!!!



Exactly. I also prefer Vai over Yngwie like Hellbound, but I think it would be silly to say that Yngwie doesn't have "feeling" (I was just sarcastically trying to demonstrate the point with the Vai>Petrucci comment). It'd be like saying "Beethoven was good at playing piano, but he didn't have any feel" just because he didn't play with bluesy technique. I notice a lot of people equate blues guitar techniques to feeling and if you don't use those, you don't have feeling, which negates a lot of jazz, classical/neo-classical, etc. as music with "no feeling."


----------



## Carrion (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate that so much. When you get blues players slagging off shredders about having no feeling or emotion. There are more emotions than sadness ala blues.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

I actually vastly prefer Yngwie's first disc to most Vai stuff. 

Carrion - I hate that too. next time a blues player tells me that, i'll be like "yeah, they know more than 3 chords and 1 scale too." (Yes, i realize there's a big deal of musical integrity in blues... i just want to piss them off..)


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 23, 2007)

Carrion said:


> I hate that so much. When you get blues players slagging off shredders about having no feeling or emotion. There are more emotions than sadness ala blues.




Sorry, didn't mean to come off that way. I'm into all of it really but someone who can mix blues with classical shredding really does it for me. Putting down someone because they stick to mainly classical is wrong, I was just trying to say that Malmsteen's music just doesn't move me like he does others, not because he sucks(which he obviously does not.lol) but because we all have different preferences, yes he has TONS odf feeling but for some reason it just doesn't pull me in.....I should choose my words more wisely when critiquing an artist. 

Just like women some like blinds some like brunettes. I like 'em all.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Carrion - I hate that too. next time a blues player tells me that, i'll be like "yeah, they know more than 3 chords and 1 scale too." (Yes, i realize there's a big deal of musical integrity in blues... i just want to piss them off..)



Obviously I just said that I hate that, but it's always annoyed me when guys claimed that something didn't have feeling if it wasn't blues or blues-based rock. Like Carrion said, there are lots and lots of different emotions, not just one.



Hellbound said:


> Just like women some like blinds some like brunettes. I like 'em all.



You like blinds?  I prefer my women to be able to see me.

...Sorry. bad joke.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

Thing is, this vid is shocking precisely because Yngwie is a freakin' machine--I would never have expected to see him play so poorly in any setting. It's not just crappy sound or bad tuning. He's just flat-out OFF in this performance. All over the place, not just here and there.

For the younger guys here, you have to understand that Yngwie was like a 40-megaton hydrogen bomb going off in the guitar world back in the mid-'80s. We'd all just started assimilating the Eddie Van Halen thing, when out of nowhere comes this guy whose playing was from another planet. Guys who thought they were hot shit players were all of a sudden back in the practice room for 12 hours a day practicing their harmonic minor scales.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2007)

^ Exactly. Well said, Jack.


----------



## huber (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope that was a one-off. I haven't seen an Yngwie vid where he isn't playing his stuff almost spot on.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 24, 2007)

guys let me sum this up for you all- malmsteen is a drunk. when i saw the man he was obviously fucked up on something. the performance was sloppy and he was in his own little world. no dought he is one of the best and probably still capable of putting on a great guitar show, but he is a drunk and that affects most peoples performance.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 24, 2007)

Survey Says: Sloppier than a Sloppy Joe.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I think Malmsteen was more of an influence for older guys like me who grew up listening to him. 'Cause in 1983, i mean, he really was the shit. Next big step in guitar after Eddie Van Halen. Today, this Baroque'n'roll thing isn't as fresh and interesting as it used to be back then... So i get it when people aren't much into him today.



Yeah, exactly. But I pay myself a small stipend to keep reminding people that it was Malmsteen who came out of nowhere to start the whole thing. His technique pushed the boundaries of guitar and set the bar really high. I believe that part of that technique involves his superb note choice, phrasing and vibrato.

*edit* Well... not nowhere exactly. Randy was first, but Yngwie blew it up.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2007)

^

True. I just realized i forgot to put Randy up there in between VH and Malmsteen.

I'd be really curious to know if Rhoads ever said any comments about Malmsteen back in the day (the way he did about George Lynch and Ham Halen)...


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 24, 2007)

How the mighty are fallen...

Is this Yngwie or a cruise-ship cabaret tribute?


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 24, 2007)

These 40 page Yngwie bash fests are sooo 1999 HC.....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey, I wasn't bashing him.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 24, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> How the mighty are fallen...
> 
> Is this Yngwie or a cruise-ship cabaret tribute?



Dude i went on a cruise one time, and they had this classical trio.. they friggin shred their asses off. and the Cello player was hot as hell


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I'd be really curious to know if Rhoads ever said any comments about Malmsteen back in the day (the way he did about George Lynch and Ham Halen)...



Randy died before Yngwie sent his demo tape to Mike Varney for the Guitar Player Magazine "Spotlight" column, I believe, or right around the same time. So I doubt that Randy ever heard of Yngwie.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Randy died before Yngwie sent his demo tape to Mike Varney for the Guitar Player Magazine "Spotlight" column, I believe, or right around the same time. So I doubt that Randy ever heard of Yngwie.



Even when he was in Alcatraz?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Even when he was in Alcatraz?



Randy died in 1982. Yngwie's appearance in Guitar Player's "Spotlight" column didn't happen until 1983, after which Yngwie moved to America and recorded the Steeler album and the first Alcatrazz album that same year.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 25, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Randy died in 1982. Yngwie's appearance in Guitar Player's "Spotlight" column didn't happen until 1983, after which Yngwie moved to America and recorded the Steeler album and the first Alcatrazz album that same year.



I see. Thanks!


----------



## Wiz (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm very curious to see how much people are going to push the limits of rock guitar in the next few decades.
Seriously, people used to think Iommi was a god, then came all these dudes who were eternities apart both technically and composition-wise, like Rhoads, Yngwie, Lane, Cooley and tons of others who really won't fit into one post. I wonder if people will keep pushing that kind of technical quality on and on. I just find it really hard to see how much better one can get without practically becoming a android practicing guitar 18 hours a day (kind of like Lane was..).


----------



## Nik (Jan 25, 2007)

Wiz said:


> I'm very curious to see how much people are going to push the limits of rock guitar in the next few decades.
> Seriously, people used to think Iommi was a god, then came all these dudes who were eternities apart both technically and composition-wise, like Rhoads, Yngwie, Lane, Cooley and tons of others who really won't fit into one post. I wonder if people will keep pushing that kind of technical quality on and on. I just find it really hard to see how much better one can get without practically becoming a android practicing guitar 18 hours a day (kind of like Lane was..).



Well, surely the bounds of what's possible on guitar has reached a plateau. With people like Govan and Eklund (sp?), I really can't imagine anything possible on guitar that hasn't been done already.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 25, 2007)

^ That's what makes the next thing that comes about mind blowing and innovative though.

You always think "well damn, how much better can things get?"

Then *wham* something new comes along.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2007)

Wiz said:


> I'm very curious to see how much people are going to push the limits of rock guitar in the next few decades.
> Seriously, people used to think Iommi was a god,



Well, Iommi wasnt really godlike cause of his technical skill. there were people before him that were more technical, like MacLaughlin.. BUT Its tony's heavy-as-fuck riffs that made him godlike.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 25, 2007)

Heh yeah that's possible. And just like metal guitarist got more technical over the decades, riffs too got MUCH heavier. Black Sabbath's heaviness sounds like britney spears compared to the 100 megaton riffs contemporary bands are pulling off ( think of Outworld or Aghora ).


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2007)

Pff, screw that. Master Of Reality is STILL heavy as fuck.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I could almost play better


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 25, 2007)

Emperoff said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PbAyahF_tfg
> 
> That's a SLOPPY AS HELL performance... what a shame.



That drummer is actually VERY GOOD. He is one of the most solid drummers I have ever seen live. He played a show in miami with his side project. Truly a good player.

Malmsteen.......probably drunk at that performance who knows....he was actually very nice in person at the Boss booth.



Wiz said:


> Heh yeah that's possible. And just like metal guitarist got more technical over the decades, riffs too got MUCH heavier. Black Sabbath's heaviness sounds like britney spears compared to the 100 megaton riffs contemporary bands are pulling off ( think of Outworld or Aghora ).







Naren said:


> Exactly. I also prefer Vai over Yngwie like Hellbound, but I think it would be silly to say that Yngwie doesn't have "feeling" (I was just sarcastically trying to demonstrate the point with the Vai>Petrucci comment). It'd be like saying "Beethoven was good at playing piano, but he didn't have any feel" just because he didn't play with bluesy technique. I notice a lot of people equate blues guitar techniques to feeling and if you don't use those, you don't have feeling, which negates a lot of jazz, classical/neo-classical, etc. as music with "no feeling."



Exactly 
If you catch Yngwie on a good day HIS TONE, VIBRATO, AND FEELING ARE OUT OF THIS WORLD!



Vegetta said:


> Jesus people relax
> 
> I've seen yngwie a ton of times - hes never sounded that bad - actually he allways sounds damn good
> 
> ...



I can attest to that at NAMM you don't get "Soundchecks" or infact to warm up much before. And usually you have more then one Heineken kickin in the system.....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 25, 2007)

Wiz said:


> I'm very curious to see how much people are going to push the limits of rock guitar in the next few decades.
> Seriously, people used to think Iommi was a god, then came all these dudes who were eternities apart both technically and composition-wise, like Rhoads, Yngwie, Lane, Cooley and tons of others who really won't fit into one post. I wonder if people will keep pushing that kind of technical quality on and on. I just find it really hard to see how much better one can get without practically becoming a android practicing guitar 18 hours a day (kind of like Lane was..).



Interesting perspective from John Wheatcroft in an article on Django Reinhardt that he wrote for Guitar Techniques...

'Music just gets broader, not necessarily better...'

It's a pretty astute comment when you think about it; when the next generation of guitarists try and follow their predecessors by just being faster or more technical, you wind up with a load of Andy Van Hatcher-style players.
The guys who really push the boundaries are the ones who add something new on top of the groundwork others have established. Everyone makes a big deal about Rusty's speed, but think how many people have started practicing four-note-per-string licks and 5 and 7 note groupings since he popped up? I'm away neither of those things are new, but he's definitely codified a new school of guitar playing.
Yngwie did much the same, beyond any shadow of a doubt, when he first appeared, and so regardless of a drunken/sloppy performance like that, his place in guitar history is safely assured.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 26, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Interesting perspective from John Wheatcroft in an article on Django Reinhardt that he wrote for Guitar Techniques...
> 
> 'Music just gets broader, not necessarily better...'
> 
> ...



word...

No Yngwie......

No Becker

No Vai in Alcatrazz....

No Varney /Shrapnel to fund killer players

No Pgilbert & Racer X

Yngwie truly is a PIONEER of what he brought to the table. EVERYONE owes that guy something if they do sweeps and or arpeggios and or anything to do with speed picking shred along side a metal band.

I have seen him when he is on fire and man HE IS FIERCE when he wants to be on that AXE.

Besides he resides in MIAMI.....

So dont fuck with my neighbor! : ) Allow a brother to have a bad night from time to time....

I have seen Vai also get clammy, I have seen almost all the "Bad Asses" have a bad night.

The only one i never saw have a "Bad night " is Holdsworth but then again Aliens do not COUNT.

Santiago
www.aghora.org


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> It's a pretty astute comment when you think about it; when the next generation of guitarists try and follow their predecessors by just being faster or more technical, you wind up with a load of Andy Van Hatcher-style players.



That's not entirely true, at least the majority of the EVH/Malmsteen/whoever clones can actually play, none of this *slides finger randomly up and down neck* "OMG SONIC MOTION LOL JAMM WITH ME NOW!!!!!!" garbage. Guys like Joe Stump might have little to offer musically but at least they're proficient.

In regards to that video, c'mon! As if you wouldn't love to be at a Yngwie show like that, I can imagine the amount of heckling he'd be getting and the drunken retors and I can't see how it woud be anything short of hilarious.


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dude i went on a cruise one time, and they had this classical trio.. they friggin shred their asses off. and the Cello player was hot as hell





All the more reason to watch...

The only thing I find slightly (?) disappointing with Yngwie is that he doesn't really seem to have moved _forward_ very far in the past few years - and could be in danger of treading water, musically speaking. And he's (at the very least potentially) much better than that...

For a parallel, compare "Surfing with the Alien" with "Engines of Creation" - there is some _progression_ there, although whether or not you like the direction it's travelling in is a matter of taste.

It just struck me that this performance could almost have been a tribute band acting out what Yngwie would play at a trade demo...


----------



## smueske (Jan 26, 2007)

Yngwie has been treading water for a long, long time. I saw him, about twenty years ago, open for Slayer and it was like a religious experience. It was unbelievable. I saw Malmsteen again, about five years ago, at a club and he was drunk, sloppy, and had three scantily clad women standing on stage off to the side a bit and claimed that he had just gotten married to one of them. I think Yngwie broke a lot of ground -- particularly with Alcatraz and his first few years as a solo artist, but ever since the accident he didn't do much that I found impressive. In fact, and I hate to say this, the only thing I actually liked was his collaboration with Joe Lynn Turner.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Jan 26, 2007)

The comments in this thread are hilarious. Who the hell are you to judge a guy who has been delivering virtually flawless playing for over 20 years? He gets handed a shite sound and makes the best out of the situation.

Fact is that none of you could've played better if you were on that stage, and you know it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2007)

^ I'd rephrase that if I were you. Seems to be flame-bait, buddy.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Jan 26, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ I'd rephrase that if I were you. Seems to be flame-bait, buddy.


Hardly. I only read the first few pages of the thread, and the criticism is ridiculous. I've heard plenty of live performances of Yngwie, both old and new, and he's always spot-on. _One_ subpar performance, and he gets torn apart.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 26, 2007)

Methinks this is an awful lot of discussion over a pretty unimportant video...


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Jan 26, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Methinks this is an awful lot of discussion over a pretty unimportant video...


Aye. Oh, and I'd definitely pay to see this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUoGCyaDLog

The solo he does in that song...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 26, 2007)

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Aye. Oh, and I'd definitely pay to see this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUoGCyaDLog
> 
> The solo he does in that song...



Now that's more like it!


----------



## Nik (Jan 26, 2007)

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Hardly. I only read the first few pages of the thread, and the criticism is ridiculous. I've heard plenty of live performances of Yngwie, both old and new, and he's always spot-on. _One_ subpar performance, and he gets torn apart.



I think that's not the point.

The point is that, this is waaaaay below Yngwie standards. Normally when Yngwie has an off-night, he still sounds good. I know, I've seen him live.

But this video is hardly listenable, and shockingly so. People are not saying Yngwie is shit. People are saying that *video *is shit. There's a difference


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Exactly.

And avoid the generalizations please, YB. Myself, I was shocked by this, precisely because Yngwie is always so perfect and technical. But nowhere did I "tear him apart." I love the guy.

Just bring that tone down, and don't be so condescending. A little word of advice.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Jan 26, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And avoid the generalizations please, YB. Myself, I was shocked by this, precisely because Yngwie is always so perfect and technical. But nowhere did I "tear him apart." I love the guy.
> 
> Just bring that tone down, and don't be so condescending. A little word of advice.


Just responding to the disrespectful bashing I saw in the thread, by people who were giving Yngwie all the shit they had available. Like I said, I'd love to see any of the guys bashing him(I should have made it clear that I never directed this at those who merely criticized his performance) playing anything at his level.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 26, 2007)

This thread has inspired me to watch my G3 Live in Denver dvd.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Just responding to the disrespectful bashing I saw in the thread, by people who were giving Yngwie all the shit they had available. Like I said, I'd love to see any of the guys bashing him(I should have made it clear that I never directed this at those who merely criticized his performance) playing anything at his level.



That's cool.

Flash - I love that DVD. Yngwie tears it up on 'Evil Eye'. (Even if it is "time to rawwk!"  )


----------



## Kotex (Jan 26, 2007)

> Pff, screw that. Master Of Reality is STILL heavy as fuck. Orignally posted by Metal Ken




Fuck yeah is. MOR *IS *


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 27, 2007)

Nik said:


> I think that's not the point.
> 
> The point is that, this is waaaaay below Yngwie standards. Normally when Yngwie has an off-night, he still sounds good. I know, I've seen him live.
> 
> But this video is hardly listenable, and shockingly so. People are not saying Yngwie is shit. People are saying that *video *is shit. There's a difference



Again ..Its the NAMM show....Its not as easy as everyone thinks to deliver spot on in such crazyness. I know cause I was just there And I am still recovering from it ( i have bad flu, sinus infection, fever)....You dont sleep much, you dont eat much you are walking and standing ALL DAY and then all night at the after parties, and then the boobs in the black suites and DB meters make you play at low volumes and also you have no time to rehearse or warm up. Can I tell you how many people I saw trying to warm up in their hotel rooms??????

And in Yngwie's case he wasn't playing his normal "RIG". Plus he probably came from Miami on a long ass flight like i did. So all in all just seeing the guy at NAMM is cool enough. I remember Rusty Cooley came by the Madison booth and Someone offered him to play ...he said " I am here to relax".....SMART MAN....its not easy to be 100% at a place like that. I have seen top notch folks bomb there. Shit I know I had to struggle to get through a set I normally rip through in my own turf or at a normal venue. 

Give Yngwie some slack He still is A HUGH facit to Guitar community and WHEN he is on HE IS ON!

Santiago Dobles
www.aghora.org


----------



## Naren (Jan 27, 2007)

Flash said:


> This thread has inspired me to watch my G3 Live in Denver dvd.



Me too.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0ubklCoM8Y

That is what I am talking about!


----------



## Wiz (Feb 3, 2007)

Aghorasilat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0ubklCoM8Y
> 
> That is what I am talking about!



Heh yeah that's totally different. The suite is also pretty much perfect in terms of his performance.


----------

